# Kfx 700 cvt cover on brute



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

going to remove my kebc actuator soon. i think i need to get the DG-6 to stop the 2wd/4wd flashing , but im wondering if a 04 kfx cvt cover would fit on an 09 brute 750? any info would be great, thanks


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah they will fit just need the DG 6 to override the flashing


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, i bought this cvt cover for 15 bucks. i wasnt sure if it would fit or not, but for that price, i couldnt pass it up. anyone done this mod on an 09 brute?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I ran the cover on mine today but haven't gotten the DG6 installed yet


----------



## steeler (Feb 17, 2010)

The DG-6 is freakin $$$ I might just watch the 2wd/4wd blink for a while


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Tell me about it check out the how to section and there is a post about overriding it using a relay


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

steeler said:


> The DG-6 is freakin $$$ I might just watch the 2wd/4wd blink for a while


This will take the blinking away for about $15

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1995


----------



## moonpie02 (Sep 15, 2009)

Did mine the cheap relay way.So far so good.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

wer can u get the dg 6 from i removed my actuator and im tired of watching the 4wd flash and im nt much on wiring so the cheap relay is out for me is ther a website to order it from. any info will be helpful. thanks


----------



## aaron_j (Jan 30, 2010)

diamond g racing


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

So all I need is the dg 6 and the kfx belt cover or not?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

yes thats all that is needed


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

ok thanks im wantin to do the kebc delete and i was just makin sure it would work with the factory cvt exhaust


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

KAWASAKI BRUTE FORCE ATV 650 750 ENGINE BRAKE / KEBC ACTUATOR BYPASS | eBay

Noticed this on ebay a few times was wondering if anybody used this?


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

i think that is like the relay there is a how to on here. me personally i would use the dg6 from diamond g racing so you know for sure when its in 4wd


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

that ebay listing is the same as the how to


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh.. Couldn't tell there's no pics in the how to so it's hard to tell if there similar or not. And the relay doesn't mess with the 2wd/4wd does it? Allows it to work as is? Isn't that the point? Not paying $90 to remove something..IMO


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

the relay just messes with the 4wd lights in the cluster when you flip the switch the light automatically will swap. with the dg6 the light will only swap when it is actually locked in or unlocked


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

sorry i might be wrong about the relay


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

That dg6 is almost $100!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ And you still have to splice wires to me it seems pretty much the same thing but maybe im wrong. You can just remove the fork out of the brute cover and the KEBC will operate normally but it won't do anything. Only reason I want to remove mine is so I can sell my fork, cover and actuator and make it a little more compact/better looking.

Another question id like to bring up is the belt light switch.. there is none on the KFX700 cover is there? For people without the Dynatek CDI that seems a lot more important then the flashing 2wdx4wd? With CDI you can just plug it off and hide it somewhere, but if you have stock CDI/moose module then your going to be in limp mode.

Edit: And on ANOTHER side note, is there any aftermarket KFX 700 CVT covers that will work/look even better?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I have the KFX cover.... the belt switch is a simple fix, all you need to do is cut the wires going to the belt switch and splice them together. The switch just works on a closed circuit, if it is broken (switch tripped) then the light comes on, so if you splice them together it will always be closed. 

*Its not a bad idea to leave enough wire on the switch so that if you ever wanted to return the bike to stock you could easily hook the switch back up.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

That's what I was thinking how it worked but wasn't certain. Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

NO PROB


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

All you need is a 5 post relay and some wire to do away with the belt actuator.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

So the kfx cover will work if you have snorkels but it won't if you don't ?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Should work either way


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

newbie said:


> So the kfx cover will work if you have snorkels but it won't if you don't ?


Works with or without snorkels.... the outlet on the kfx cover is IDENTICAL to the one on the stock brute cover, so your factory boot will fit it, OR you can use the 2-3" rubber reducer for the MIMB snorks, OR you can buy the kfx exhaust boot and use it in place of the 2-3" reducer.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

OK thanks a bunch


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

That outlet isn't the same either I tried it and couldn't get my stock brute boot to seal. The KFX is just a little smaller. It won't work without snorks. I promise been there done it.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

So this is the cvt belt switch? (on the left, black retangle)









So just splice these wires together? :33:

Doing the KFX cover mod Now!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes that big black rectangle is the switch, make sure that you do not turn the key on before you get the wires spliced or else it'll throw the belt light on.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Done, even used the relay kit the guy on ebay is selling, made an offer and he accepted, way easier than running all over town looking for the correct relay, IMHO the hardest part was hooking the kfx cover to the stock brute clutch exhaust rubber duct, it appears its about 1-2 inches too short but if you massage the stock hose it will fit on, I had to use some armor-all type protectant to make the rubber more easy to slip on each connection, much quieter now too, no flashing lights either. Very pleased although I did not get to ride the bike, it was almost 10pm. Pics and video below, enjoy. (Sorry about the fan noise, did not realize until after it was blowing the camera around...duh!)


----------



## 1babrute (Jan 9, 2012)

Wat really is the purpose of all this?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Main purpose is for us guys that have deleted our kebc and clutch fork....we use this cover because it is molded without holes for the kebc and belt switch and just simply gives a cleaner, more custom appearance. There is no real benefit to the cover, just looks less clustered.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JoeBuster (Dec 26, 2012)

Hy guys, anyone can post some detail pics from KFX CVT Cover Mod? I do the same, but the original rubber boot will not fit to KFX cover - it`s to short to conect the stock snorkel.

Thanks for any suggestion.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JoeBuster said:


> Hy guys, anyone can post some detail pics from KFX CVT Cover Mod? I do the same, but the original rubber boot will not fit to KFX cover - it`s to short to conect the stock snorkel.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestion.


Yeah you will have to get the rubber boot with it too. Should be able to get that straight from Kawasaki.


----------



## JoeBuster (Dec 26, 2012)

The rubber boot from the KVF 650 fits perfect

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

